# NW Marsh area of Amarada Cut



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I get my ss back in this area? I've been scoping out stuff on google earth and this looks like it could be fishy.. Looks like it opens up into a few lakes. I"m looking for some back country wading areas... Any advice appreciated


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Dude, it is SKINNY back there. My buddy had a 16 Dargel Scout and he could get a little ways back there but only on a good day.


----------

